# 'Best' Ferry crossing early August?



## kmoorman (May 7, 2015)

We're heading south for the summer!

And... I'm not sure which route is the best one to go for. I'm thinking cost mainly, but as we're looking to go the West of Paris (avoiding tolls) the port we sail to is also important, as is the length of crossing.

We're travelling from Worthing, by the way.

Any advice on the route to take?

The best I can see for: Tues 4/8 returning Thurs 27/8 is £260 return Dover to Calais.

Newhaven to Dieppe is slightly cheaper, but the journey time is much longer £220).

Portsmouth to anywhere takes bloody ages! and is much more expensive.

Have I missed any options here?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

alot of people use the Newhaven Dieppe route, and older travellers can get a discount by booking by phone (not on line!). Not sure whether that's available in the main season. Trouble is, you're limited with the number of crossings. 

Dover - Calais gives you most options, but peak times are likely to be pricey! Tunnel is quickest, but probably more expensive than the ferries. Beware Myferrylink, there is a question over its future. (legal problems)!

From Worthing, if heading to Folkestone / Dover, head up the A24 or A23 to M23, then M25, M26, M20. longer than along the coast, but quicker! I can do it to the Tunnel entrance from Bognor in 2 hours 15m. 

I used to like using Portsmouth (only 45 minutes away!) when P&O had services to Cherbourg etc. but it's just too expensive now.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Where did you get that pricing? I looked on the same dates and P&O is £132.80.
I assumed 5.5m long and 2,2m high, 2people; 10.15 saver out, 12.35 flexi back.


----------



## kmoorman (May 7, 2015)

mgdavid said:


> Where did you get that pricing? I looked on the same dates and P&O is £132.80.
> I assumed 5.5m long and 2,2m high, 2people; 10.15 saver out, 12.35 flexi back.


With a slight change of plan, we're going out July 24th now, with a short trailer - looking more like £185 out and (Aug 11th) £150 back


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Try Dover Dunkirk route with DFDS...

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I would be playing around with times as those prices seem very expensive. We dont normally pay more than £50 one way for a 7 metre van. Dover to Calais or Dunkirk is always cheapest and easiest in my opinion.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I think I would be playing around with times as those prices seem very expensive. We dont normally pay more than £50 one way for a 7 metre van. Dover to Calais or Dunkirk is always cheapest and easiest in my opinion.


I agree.

If you choose a cheap time of day it saves a lot, e.g 0600. We park near friends near Canterbury, but the P+R is same time, to Dover (25 Mins.) check-in, coffee/breakfast in queue waiting to board. Similar on return from Dunkirk, but park outside the Booking Office in the port - plenty of space and no 'illegals'

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I usually do 5-6pm in the afternoon out and about 10am back. Usually get a good deal.


----------

